# fairbanks eclipse model



## darrald (Feb 5, 2016)

where can I buy blue prints for a Fairbanks morse eclipse model engine?


----------



## deverett (Feb 5, 2016)

You could try:

T & S Model Engine Works.
440 N. Lallendorf  Rd. 
Oregon, 
Ohio  43616.
419-693-6251   
E-mail:  [email protected] 
Fairbanks Eclipse 1/2 scale gas engine casting kits.

Details taken from http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm but the list hasn't been updated for a while!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

